# New to this Forum



## nwpll (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi All

I was told about this Forum by my friend Peterfc and decided to join. Here goes

I am 60 years old and on my ywn  also my 25yeras old son Anthony. We have just purchased a house and ruin 15km south of Serta. We have a house and a ruin.

The ruin is 60ft by 20ft with a wall dividing bedroom/ lounge diner. The walls are great so is the floor. but the old roof has been removed ok now questions. The ruin has been prepared ready to be put back to it's former glory. 

All internal work we are able and capable to having built extentions to a number of properties we own in the UK.

We need a builder in the Vila de Rei area this is south of Serta. The builder needs to be able to install a roof and the main roof purlin.

Well that's the first on my questions

Norman


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

welcome to the forum, Norman.

good luck with your plans..


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

*new*

Hi Norman
I suggest you ask the solicitor/lawyer who helped you with your purchase, as I am sure he/she will know a credible one, and even might be able to get you a good price
Regards
John999


----------

